# Questions re: Fluval Flora/Ebi



## anthropos (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello Forum,
I have a couple questions (already) about the Fluval Flora/Ebi aquarium kit.
Firstly, I bought some plants to put in the Flora but I can't get them to stay in the substrate. The soil is basically little balls and it is very light, so anything I try to stick in the soil just floats up to the top. Of course, now I have a bajillion plants and I can't put them in the tank.

Also, if anybody is familiar with the filter it comes with...is the filter fully submersible (i.e. the power cord coming off the top, too?) and should the spray bar be underwater or on the top? I thought it should be on the top to oxygenate the water and create some surface movement but the few pictures/videos I've seen of these tanks appear to have them underwater (or maybe it's an optical illusion?).

Thanks in advance!
D-


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

For your plants you have to use pinchers or forceps.

Like this girl I knew used to say. Stick it in deep, wiggle atiny bit so everything gets tighter then pull out slowly.


----------



## anthropos (Nov 25, 2010)

LOL oh, geez! 

Fortunately, the kit comes with forceps but I don't really get how it works, since the little balls of dirt just roll around and the plant floats to the top. I'll give it another go.

Thanks

ETA: Hmm, everything just floats back to the top. The substrate is a fairly thin layer and it's like tiny marbles, it doesn't really hold anything down. Maybe it will become "mushier" after it soaks more? In the meantime, I've got the most stubborn plants floating--hopefully they'll sink as they become more water-logged.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Have you used all the substrate included? Maybe add some more if your layer is not deeper than 2".


----------



## anthropos (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah, I used the whole bag. It doesn't come with a ton of substrate, but it's a fairly small tank (7-8 gallons?). I'd guess there was an inch and a half or so of substrate? I just played around with it but ended up clouding up the water again (sorry, fishies) and it all just floated to the top. Maybe I'll have to buy another bag, but it's just weird since the whole point of the kit is that it's made to be ready to be heavily planted. 

Maybe I can buy some plant weights to hold them down? I wonder if my LFS store (Olivers in Oakville) has them, or maybe Big Al's?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Just go on you tube and search, aquarium planting or hc cuba planting.


----------



## anthropos (Nov 25, 2010)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## M. F (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi,

I have just purchased the Fluval Flora and there is a p*roblem with the 13W lamp : the power block emits an annoying buzzing sound * :
have you encountered the problem too ?

Concerning the spray bar of the filter, I would suggest to keep it underwater so as to avoid CO2 wasting. The filter (and the powerchord) is also totally underwater in my tank and it works fine.


----------



## anthropos (Nov 25, 2010)

What a coincidence! My lamp just died 2 days ago. It's really frustrating. It just wouldn't turn on one day. I've had it for only about a month or so, and lights in my past tanks usually last AT LEAST 6 months. I tried to get a replacement at Oliver's but unfortunately they don't have them in stock (though they can order them in for me, but I thought it would make more sense to go back to the store I bought it from and/or Hagen and get a replacement sent to me).

I'm a little disappointed in the quality of the light. 

Thanks for the tip on the spray bar! I'll move it underwater, it will probably be quieter and flow better.

D-


----------



## anthropos (Nov 25, 2010)

P.S. I haven't had any buzzing or other sound from the lamp, it just died on me. I hope it's just the bulb and not the whole lamp that's defective. I've emailed Menagerie to see about getting a replacement.


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

Try this. It helped me a lot.


----------



## M. F (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok, it could be just the bulb.
Let us know please.

I've returned mine to the shop because of that buzzing sound coming fromthe power block ...they compared mine with the lighting on their demo tank and found the same "problem" ... so they did not replace it...


----------

